# Enneagram/Hogwarts House Correlation



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

1s: Hufflepuff
2s: Hufflepuff
3s: anything
4s: Ravenclaw/Slytherine
5s: Ravenclaw/Slytherine
6s: anything
7s: Gryffindor
8s: Gryffindor/Slytherine
9s: Hufflepuff


----------



## Skadi (Jun 2, 2011)

And the point in this?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Skadi said:


> And the point in this?


Best guess for fun. E6 and very Gryffindor.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Type 3. Not Hufflepuff.


@Swordsman of Mana

I didn't even recognize you at first with your new avatar!


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

Type 3s are Slytherins. 3s and Slytherins have a similar mentality; it's very strattegical, very "The end justifies the mean". Furthermore, the principal requirement for Slytherin House and type 3 identification is ambition. Both value efficiency and success very much. 

And I agree with @Rim that 6s are Gryffindors. As many know, true courage isn't the absence of fear, but taking action in spite of it. Sounds very counterphobic Six. Not to mention, type six virtue is courage. Needing security often leads one to value courage. 

I agree with the correlation you made for type 1, 2, 7, 8 and 9. But type 5 is the stereotypical Ravenclaw and I don't beleive 4s can be associated with any House.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Nymma said:


> Type 3s are Slytherins. 3s and Slytherins have a similar mentality; it's very strattegical, very "The end justifies the mean". Furthermore, the principal requirement for Slytherin House and type 3 identification is ambition. Both value efficiency and success very much.


Under a lot of stress, maybe. In general, probably not. A lot of threes have morals.


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

JuliaRhys said:


> Under a lot of stress, maybe. In general, probably not. A lot of threes have morals.


I know; I am an example of a 3w4 with morals. I would never do something amoral or against my values just to win. Nevertheless, the type 3 mentality is a naturally strattegical one, success-oriented, which goes with Slytherin House. You can still have morals and have a primairly pragmatic worldview. 

Unfortunately, JKRowling has chosen to portray Slytherin rather negatively in the books. She seems to have a personal aversion for ambition. Every ambitious character in the series get bashed at one point. Voldemort had ambition and is evil. Both Percy and Dumbledore made questionable decisions in their lives--And JKR blames that on ambition. Even Hermione, who I type as a 3w4 1w2 5w6(while she supercially appears core 1, she gets all her feelings of worth on her accomplishments and cannot stand someone doing better than her), suddenly drops all her values(intelligence, knowledge seeking, ambition) at the end of book one for courage and friendship.

"Me? Books and cleverness? There are far more important things, like courage and frienship"--Just from memory. I like that she has realized the value of frienship and courage and that she has dropped her black and white views that goody-two-shoes and better grades=better person, but it annoys me that she looses her regard for ambition. I would have been fine with it had JKR invented one character with morals who sticks with valuing ambition. 

I really got the impression that JKR thinks that ambition=evil and Slytherin=evil, which is totally false. I wished she had introduced us to one good Slytherin character in the trio's generation. Sure, there's Regulus, Severus(my personal favorite) and Slughorn, but they fail to bring down the stigma attached to Slytherin because 1)Most readers think in a black-and-white way--at the end, they're still screaming:" Snape and Regulus were EVVUUUL because they were Death Eaters(no matter that they didn't necessarily join to kill muggle-borns and that both quit to save loved ones) and everyone in the good side are good guys!(ignoring the fact that some of them liked to choke people with soap and expose the genitals of their classmate for fun)." and 2)Slughorn also fails to destroy the stereotype as he is portrayed as a manipulative old man who avoided taking sides until the end. 

I've always felt that passivity was encouraged. Harry's lack of ambition was praised and people who did stupidly reckless things were categorized as more moral than the ones who reflected before acting & took actions with a long-term view in mind.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Nymma
I agree. 3w4 makes a lot of sense for Hermione. definitely some sort of 3w4-6w5-1w9 in some order


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Nymma said:


> I know; I am an example of a 3w4 with morals. I would never do something amoral or against my values just to win. Nevertheless, the type 3 mentality is a naturally strattegical one, success-oriented, which goes with Slytherin House. You can still have morals and have a primairly pragmatic worldview.
> 
> Unfortunately, JKRowling has chosen to portray Slytherin rather negatively in the books. She seems to have a personal aversion for ambition. Every ambitious character in the series get bashed at one point. Voldemort had ambition and is evil. Both Percy and Dumbledore made questionable decisions in their lives--And JKR blames that on ambition. Even Hermione, who I type as a 3w4 1w2 5w6(while she supercially appears core 1, she gets all her feelings of worth on her accomplishments and cannot stand someone doing better than her), suddenly drops all her values(intelligence, knowledge seeking, ambition) at the end of book one for courage and friendship.
> 
> ...


No wonder I hated Harry so much. His passivity really did put my blood pressure through the roof at times.

But you make an excellent point about JK and her trend to subvert characters who have ambition. You've given me a thought to chew on for the next couples days. Thanks!


----------



## ohlizzie (Feb 3, 2012)

...I don't think eneagrams really correlate well or that directly with Hogwarts houses and the list laid out makes very broad assumptions and stereotypes of the houses. Not to mention you have to factor in wings which play a BIG role. 

Descriptions of the Enneagram Wings


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

JuliaRhys said:


> No wonder I hated Harry so much. His passivity really did put my blood pressure through the roof at times.
> 
> But you make an excellent point about JK and her trend to subvert characters who have ambition. You've given me a thought to chew on for the next couples days. Thanks!


Although she is much more balanced in her portrayal in some of the descriptions I've read from Pottermore.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Owfin said:


> Although she is much more balanced in her portrayal in some of the descriptions I've read from Pottermore.


I agree. Also she mentioned some of the Slytherins returning back to Hogwarts with Slughorn to fight against Voldemort (Battle of Hogwarts) in an interview. It would have been nice if that detail was included in the books but it was still interesting to hear about.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

7w8 and Slytherin here. I think a lot of 1s could also be Gryffindors.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

I relate most to hufflepuff and ravenclaw!


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Type 4 and Pottermore put me in Slytherin. I also identify with Ravenclaw.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Gryffindor:
- 3w2
- 4w3
- 6w7
- 7

Hufflepuff:
- 1
- 2
- p6
- 9

Ravenclaw: 
- 1w9
- 3w4
- 4w5
- 5
- 6w5

Slytherin:
- 3
- 4w5
- 5
- 6w5
- 8

and just for fun :laughing:

Gryffindor:
- So/Sx
- Sx/So
- Sx/Sp

Hufflepuff:
- Sp/So
- So/Sp
- So/Sx

Ravenclaw:
- Sp/Sx
- Sp/So
- So/Sp

Slytherin: 
- Sp/Sx
- Sp/So
- Sx/Sp


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey, did you steal that instincts idea from me? XD


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

Not a perfect correlation. I'm a 5w6 sp/so/sx Slytherin, but I know a 4w5 who's in Gryffindor.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

I can see 7w8's in both ​Gryffindor and Slytherin.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

6w7 and idk I think I might be a Ravenpuff?? 
I used to think Ravenclaw as a kid, but the older I've gotten, the more Hufflepuff I see in me.


----------

